# New Holland TC 30 Squealing noise



## Dwayne Rockenstyre (Aug 25, 2020)

I have a TC 30 that is hydrostatic. When it is moving here is a high pitch noise. When I use the loader or backhoe the noise is bad. It is worse when I lower the loader. I changed the filters and the oil thinking it may have been a filter issue. It did not help. Looking for a few suggestions...


----------



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

Dwayne Rockenstyre said:


> I have a TC 30 that is hydrostatic. When it is moving here is a high pitch noise. When I use the loader or backhoe the noise is bad. It is worse when I lower the loader. I changed the filters and the oil thinking it may have been a filter issue. It did not help. Looking for a few suggestions...


You either have air in hydro lines and this causes the squealing. Does it also happen when you rev up the rpms. I have a Kioti and Holland and I had to bleed both due to air in the lines. haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Dwayne Rockenstyre (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes it does... Can you tell me where I can get the info on bleeding the lines? I changed the filters and fluids last fall so that may be it. I really appreciate the information. I did't want to do damage and the noise was irritating as hell.


----------



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

Dwayne Rockenstyre said:


> Yes it does... Can you tell me where I can get the info on bleeding the lines? I changed the filters and fluids last fall so that may be it. I really appreciate the information. I did't want to do damage and the noise was irritating as hell.


If you go into service site for New Holland T-30 you can get a step by step procedure. My New Holland came with a bleeder valve that can be open on the controller box. Most the time air will eventually cavitate into the fluid. That in itself will cause problems later when using the back hoe or front end loader.


----------



## Dwayne Rockenstyre (Aug 25, 2020)

Randyphoenix said:


> If you go into service site for New Holland T-30 you can get a step by step procedure. My New Holland came with a bleeder valve that can be open on the controller box. Most the time air will eventually cavitate into the fluid. That in itself will cause problems later when using the back hoe or front end loader.


Thank You for your help. I'll let you know how I make out.


----------

